# The 2 choices!



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello all...

New to the board, after months and months of searching Im number 2 in line for a male in a litter that has 3 boys to choose from! I met the 3 this past weekend at 5 weeks old and had a blast...I wish I could take them all. Ive narrowed it down to 2 choices I believe as the 3rd pup was VERY cute but cried the entire time and seemed very scared. The other 2...here is some more about them!

Blue collar: VERY confident, tail wagged the entire time and was very playful and energetic...couldnt help but like him.

Yellow collar: I prefer the look of this one and he had a more moderate personality but still playful.

Being second choice I have to see which one is chosen before me until I can pick but with liking 2 of them I know I will at least get one of them

Here are pictures of the 2 boys...just curious if there is any feedback out there!

YELLOW:









BLUE:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No help at all in choosing but could they be any cuter?!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Probably not! Will be so hard to choose....look at that cute little butt!!!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

They are both adorable. I would pick based on personality over looks. Are you wanting a higher energy dog or a more moderate energy? How much exercise time will you have each day?


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

BLUE:










YELLOW:


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG puppy cuteness overload
love them both


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MayzieGSDThey are both adorable. I would pick based on personality over looks. Are you wanting a higher energy dog or a more moderate energy? How much exercise time will you have each day?


Thanks I feel very lucky.

Im sort of an exercise nut and so is my girlfriend so I think that should fit very well into our lifestyle. Im also looking to get into some sporting events as the litter comes from a great ScH bloodline. I really liked the personality of blue...I just would have to be sure to keep him very active and not let him start to dominate the house We also have a big ole Golden that is already in the family.

Yellow also seemed to have a great personality just a bit more moderate. I go back and forth thinking that as a first time GSD owner a more moderate but still driven dog might be best.

The breeder evaluates them at 6 weeks and then we get a DVD at 7 weeks so Ill be sure to post whatever other information I get.

Thanks!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And 2 more

BLUE:










YELLOW:


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

To cute, it sure would be hard to choose.
Good luck with your new puppy...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

if yellow is sleeping in your arms you got a winner


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When I picked out Kenju, he was the love-bug who just came over and crawled into my lap 
He turned out to be fairly high drive, not too tolerant of strangers but at 9 years, still a big-ole momma's boy

Have fun whichever pup you take home!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMomTo cute, it sure would be hard to choose.
> Good luck with your new puppy...


Thanks! If the person with first pick takes the one we didnt fall in love with then this will be SO hard to choose!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcif yellow is sleeping in your arms you got a winner


Thats a good point...and that was my g/f so it already looks like she will be the favorite Foiled again


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1When I picked out Kenju, he was the love-bug who just came over and crawled into my lap
> He turned out to be fairly high drive, not too tolerant of strangers but at 9 years, still a big-ole momma's boy
> 
> Have fun whichever pup you take home!










Thanks!

Im so excited...3 more weeks!

Ill be very curious to see what the breeder says after she evaluates them. That wont be much longer...


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And I just remembered...Blue fell asleep in my arms at the end of the visit...sounds like we have 2 great choices


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KC_Pike
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmcif yellow is sleeping in your arms you got a winner
> ...


they know what they are doing even at an early age!!!
I got 1st pick with Brady!!
He was one of 5 males and the biggest and a loner 
I picked him out when we went up to meet The dam and Breeder

The 2nd trip DH came with me wouldn't you know it Brady was the 1 st pup out to see me Love at somewhat 1st sight
DH had no choice in the matter

either or they are both adorable and will give you a lifetime of love and loyalty


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KC_Pike
> ...










Great story!

We got to meet the dam and the granddam as well! Granddam was VERY sweet...mom was beautiful but on the hunt to find her pups!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We just went through the same process and also had two candidates (out of 5 boys). 

We let our breeder choose! And couldn't be happier!

Whichever way, you cannot lose!

Our puppy has been home for 1.5 weeks and it's heaven on earth! 

Tanya


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: caviewWe just went through the same process and also had two candidates (out of 5 boys).
> 
> We let our breeder choose! And couldn't be happier!
> 
> ...


Thats something I will be sure to pay a LOT of attention to given the breeder's experience...Ill want to know what she thinks for sure!

Congrats on your pup!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And here is dad...Albert.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

The dad is really really handsome. WOW! His coloring is beautiful!!! All the pups are really cuties!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The sire is gorgeous! From the description and the personality, I like yellow. 

I also had second pick out of 6 boys, 2 were personalities the breeder thought would work for me. The first one came right out of the gate, played, chewed a shoe and was very into us. The second one came out, was cordial but more laid back, he played, he explored on his own and came back to play. I met the rest of the litter but kept thinking about #2. #2 became my Otto. He has turned into a confident, courageous boy with an off switch but he's always ready to go.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Otto sounds just like yellow! This is great info...thanks everyone!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I about fell out of my chair looking at that picture of your future pups sire......WOW he is gorgeous!! The pups are adorable too. Good luck picking your pup out and be sure to keep us posted on which one you pick


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mollysmomI about fell out of my chair looking at that picture of your future pups sire......WOW he is gorgeous!! The pups are adorable too. Good luck picking your pup out and be sure to keep us posted on which one you pick


Thanks! I love how unique he is...the colors are striking and I knew I had to have one of his pups I really like the look of your GSD...classic!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

It is soooo hard to choose! You always want to take the whole litter! ha ha! We had our breeder help us choose, they picked right for us!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, look at Dad! Do you know his registered name?

Good luck with the choices! I hope you're left with your love. If you get the really confident pup, sign up for classes! You never know, he might be a gem. I think either of the two sound very nice!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like this is Albert! I thought I had seen him somewhere before

http://www.mittelwest.com/German%20Shepherd%20Stud%20Dog%20pictures/Ingodds%20Albert.htm

Handsome guy!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhh very nice! http://www.mittelwest.com/German%20Shepherd%20Stud%20Dog%20pictures/Ingodds%20Albert%20progeny.htm Pretty decent progeny.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Yup, there is Albert!

Im going to sign him up for classes for sure and down the road take a look into Schutzhund...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Blue. There is something in his eyes that bespeaks personality.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthBlue. There is something in his eyes that bespeaks personality.


Good evaluation...he came out tail wagging and just FULL of confidence..cracked me up


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a Daddy your puppy has!! 

He is just breathing power!

What adorable and promising pups!!

Congratulations!

Now, just to stay sane during these 3 weeks : )

Are they close enough so that you can visit every week?

Tanya


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i like the Blue too. from his description being more energetic and outgoing that tells me alot.
i learned a long time ago, you gotta go by the personality first and looks second. they are both beautiful pups, but i think if you want to do sports with the dog the Blue would be a better candidate thus far. although at 5 weeks still early to tell. usually the breeder will evaluate the pups at 7 weeks and place the dogs accordingly.

debbie


----------



## klewicki (Nov 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcif yellow is sleeping in your arms you got a winner


I agree. This is how we picked our current guys. I always think that is a sign that they are comfortable with you. 

Good luck, they are both adorable.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: caviewWhat a Daddy your puppy has!!
> 
> He is just breathing power!
> 
> ...


Thanks Im very excited!

They are 7 hours away so no more in person visits until pick up

I cant wait to see what the breeder says and to get the DVD!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like yellow!!!!!! What a sweetie! 

Sounds kind of like you have set your cap on blue tho, so hopefully that will work out for you. I think either pup would be wonderful and certainly loved.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Right now Im keeping an open mind to both as we have second choice...I would be really happy with both though. Things get interesting if the person ahead of us takes the one we arent interested in

Im trying to avoid falling in love with one right now just in case its taken ahead of our choice

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

I am by no means an expert at evaluating puppies, but I would say for a first time GSD owner the milder pup would be the best choice. That confident pup could turn out very biddable or he could be a real handful. You have a better shot of the milder pup being easier to deal with, and as long as you socialize him he will grow into a wonderful outgoing dog.

Congrats on your pup!
Emily


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

wow!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Its amazing how much there is to learn, Ive been reading books and threads for months now and feel like Ive just hit the tip of the iceberg 

Ill put a couple more pictures up of the boys tomorrow...


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

A few more...

All pups:









All pups again:









The 2 favorites:


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, adorable!!

They grow too fast! 

Xargos will be 10 weeks tomorrow and he is already so big!

Tanya


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

When Ive seen pictures of puppies growing over time it blows my mind how quickly a GSD goes from a pup to pretty much being full grown. He is going to eat me out of house and home


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Still waiting The pups turn 6 weeks old today and thats when I was told the breeder would start doing some evaluation.

In the meantime Ive been reading here as well as continuing to read my books. Ive also been to the store and bought about half of the supplies from the list I compiled by searching here...this place has been a huge help!

I cant wait for Ditka to get here...yes, thats right...Ditka is the name...Im just a little bit of a Chicago Bears fan


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

lol, great name! Thanks for keeping us updated! I live vicariously through you people till I get my puppy one day. They are so cute. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, I figured it would also be pretty unique

Ill be sure to keep the thread updated!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when it's your turn to pick a puppy walk into the area where they are. sit on the floor (away from the pups) the first one to reach you, that's your pup.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I believe the choice will be done without seeing the little guys again...yellow and blue did both respond very well and I think if we had sat in front of all of them that those 2 might very well tied in the race to get to us


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

And its done! Blue it is 

We had the choice between both of these guys but the breeder swung it. I was told Blue has the best rating anatomy wise and also tested the best of the litter...very confident, happy, self assured. Yellow seemed to be a bit too dominant so it made the choice easy for us.

Little Ditka gets picked up next Sunday!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeAnd its done! Blue it is
> 
> 
> 
> Little Ditka gets picked up next Sunday!


is that after mike ditka??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with Ditka. do you have all of your puppy's stuff yet? did you puppy proof the house? Ditka is a cool name for a Shep.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

YAY! Congratulations! How exciting to finally know which one it will be


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

VERY excited, hearing what the breeder had to say about him was great.

Yup! Mike Ditka....

House is ready to go and Ive stocked up on everything...this place was a huge help! Ill post pics when I get him


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!

What great news!!! Very-very happy for you!! 

Wise decision to go with the breeder's recommendation!!

It'll be a long week for you : ) 

Are you taking any time off to spend with the puppy? (I would very highly recommend : ) 


You are very fortunate that Christmas is so near -- you'll have more time this way as well...

Tanya


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Yup, I have the entire week off....worked out well with the holidays as Ill have some family help as well. Will be a very long week...Im just glad I know which one will be mine


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Post lots of photos when Ditka comes home.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS what wonderful holidays to share with little Ditka. Hope SANTA brings him some cute toys Im sure he will not forget that cute pup. Hope you send more pictures so we can watch him grow. Can hardly wait for spring when we can get our Albert puppy. HAPPY DAYS.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Ill have new pictures up next week and Im sure Ill keep updating as he grows Thanks all for the kind words here and best of luck in the spring Breezy!

Woo hoo.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)




----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks! 6 days


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

That's great that the decision has been made. Also glad you let the breeder make the final decison. You won't be disappointed, I sure wasn't.
Congrat's !

Pam


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Pam...my gut instinct was right...and when the breeder said what she had to say about the blue collared pup I knew it was perfect.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics of Ditka under the Christmas tree, in the Christmas tree, chewing the Christmas tree!!!! 

He will be a blast and what a fun gift for the holidays!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

HA!!! Im already calling him a little punk and he isnt even here yet


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

lilysmom I live in north jersey and see you are down the shore. Did you say you have a mittlewest dog also? Who are the sire and dam ? Also did you go to Ill. to get your puppy? or have her shipped? Sorry for all the questions but I did get excieted when I saw you were in N.J. and have a Mittlewest dog. Thanks


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Mittelwest is shipping 4 of the pups in the litter Im getting mine from...Im the only one picking up


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

kc pike Hope you have good weather think I saw snow out there now. We will probley have our dog shipped. Isnt it this Sunday the 21 when you get the puppy? I see there is someone else on line that also has a mittlewest dog. Be great to hear more from her.


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks! Yup, I get him on the 21st.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

5 more days.......


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Tick tock. Flying up and then driving back now in the same day....zzzz.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

KC Pike Weekends here at last . Safe and happy trip Breezy.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Breezy. We are home and Im in love with my boy. He is doing great so far and dad is hanging in there dealing with the loss of sleep...haha. We have a little routine down and he seems very happy...such a beautiful boy. Ill post pics after vacation, have a great holiday everyone!!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like our boy is all settled into his new home...


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Awwww... what a sweetie!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

He's so cute! Good luck!


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Happy New Year. LOVE LOVE that puppy. .Don't forget the rest of the pictures. Breezy


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks all! Happy new year.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is darling!!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Kathy!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Oh the joy of a brand new, wide open life!
Enjoy all your days together- they go so fast.








Congratulations to you!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, I cant believe how big he is already! Tomorrow he gets to go to his first ScH training to observe and meet people.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh let us know how he does.


----------



## pamlarouge (Dec 17, 2008)

How adorable is he!!! I'm about to make baby talk at the computer screen-he's precious!!







Enjoy the new member of your family!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

HA! Thanks! He met a ScH trainer who is open to showline dogs yesterday...Im looking forward to seeing how he takes to it

The trainer had great things to say about him...no training happened though due to the cold so I did 2 hours of driving for no training...but he gave good advice.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a cutie pie, just precious. Plueese keep posting him, I cant wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Will do! Ill get some new ones this weekend. He is doing well. Tonight he met the bathtub...he chewed the drainstop. Then he met the umbrella, he tried to eat that too. This boy is NOT shy. I havent found anything yet that made him pause.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing those pictures also. He looks wonderful. Enjoy. Breezy.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

kc Pike How is your little guy? Have you posted any new pictures? I feel like I have been with this event from the begining when you were counting the days to pick him up. Kind of like a great aunt or grandmother. Best of luck Breezy


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Breezy2kc Pike How is your little guy? Have you posted any new pictures? I feel like I have been with this event from the begining when you were counting the days to pick him up. Kind of like a great aunt or grandmother. Best of luck Breezy


He is great! 14 weeks now! How about videos?

I dont like my Bears jersey dad!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ggjoiotn7JQ

Full grown GSD puts him in his place.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FI5IdAR5kYk

Playing with his brother.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=icDjGj25ZBo


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Aw, those videos are too cute! I just found this thread and read it from the beginning. It was fun to read the whole story at one time! Can't wait until we get to experience this!


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful pup! My Mittelwest boy is 16 mos. old now and he is a gorgeous, smart, great dog. Best of luck with this beautiful boy!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks! 

HBH, enjoy the quiet time. Ha Seriously though it will be amazing for you...good luck!

CMG, he has been a blast...my first ever GSD.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Now that's puppy love. Hope you keep posting pictures I almost fell off the couch when I saw videos of Ditka. He sure looks great and sounds like you just love him to death who wouldn't . Breezy


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Ill be sure to keep posting serious pictures like this!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Growing up so fast! This shows his size pretty well. Ill keep updating this thread as he grows!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx7WQcsMdWc


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is too much. I feel the need to buy him a Bone. Breezy


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

They are always battling over bully sitcks.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the color!! So pretty!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks!

Taken last night with his first marrow bone...I cant believe how he is growing at 21 weeks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlFBBZPtErA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EMeUgRfNXk


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks again for the pictures . Our family loves watching him grow .What a wonderful puppy. Does he do tricks too? lol. Hugs for Ditka from Breezy.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

No problem! Im glad you all are enjoying watching him...Ill continue to post updates!

Tricks...working on them all of the time


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

How quickly they grow...little over 6 months.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

pretty boy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks! Where did my little fuzzball go???


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

So handsome!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks! Its been so great watching him develop and grow up...so many changes.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

> Quote: Where did my little fuzzball go???


Lol -now you have one gorgeous big fuzzball- just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha, true! The area around his neck reminds me of a lion!


----------



## Cappinponcho (Apr 25, 2009)

yellow IMO


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I chose blue and he is now almost 7 months so Im stuck...


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

7 months...


----------

